# Should we plant willows around for the horses?



## NeverSlapYourHorse (Aug 19, 2015)

I believe willow is doctor of animals and can save a horse's life when in pain in the stomach....


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Is this an actual fact? Or just what you "believe"?


----------



## NeverSlapYourHorse (Aug 19, 2015)

I actually know a little bit as it is one of my research topics. You know that the stomach issues can kill horses. In such case, if you let them go, they will arrive at a creek and find some willow branches to chew. Willow contains salicylic acid, which is the active ingredient of aspirin that heals animals. Animals have long known it. I’m Turkish and my ancestors have always used willow for such purposes in Asia. So, simply taking a few cuttings and sticking into ground might yield great ecological benefits.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Where I live they can take over if not contained, if the bush type.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have willows naturally growing in my pastures. I cannot say I have ever seen the horses eating them. I must conclude that their presence, at least, causes no harm and perhaps they may be beneficial as you say, OP. Therefore if you want to plant them then do so.

What I do not know, though, is if we are talking about the same type of willow. I am in Canada and we have about three different willow types that grow on the prairies. These willows readily grow around sloughs, creeks and rivers. I believe the early settlers and the First Nations people used them in a type of tea for pain relief and that it was very bitter and unpleasant tasting. Perhaps the Turkish willows taste better so therefore the horses will eat them if needed.


----------



## NeverSlapYourHorse (Aug 19, 2015)

That’s true. People in nature can use willow in case of emergencies until aids arrive too. I also taste it and use it for many things including making some tools and healing small scratches and mitigating my gastritis in treks. Horses having proper care will not need it of course because you will intervene with the situation right away. But what I mean is, as we already have most beneficial and modern medicine for the horses, we can consider the other horses and species in the wild. I love your mustangs and want them to stay there safe and sound. Thanks for the info, Saddlebag and Chevaux….


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Asprin is extremely hard on the stomach. And you should not plant willow trees near a house unless there is water in between.


----------



## NeverSlapYourHorse (Aug 19, 2015)

I meant salicin, which is metabolized into acetylsalicylic acid when consumed, not aspirin itself, which may irritate the stomach; willow barks won’t do so. Willow also helps pollination and acts as hormone for plants and flowers. You are right; it must not be planted near a house as its roots can harm the drainage systems and it would want plenty of water. I lead a few studies about wildlife, and just wanted to share this ancient medicine and possibility of its use in case of emergencies and for boosting wildlife where they are not present, and in terms of trails, not the residential areas. I concluded that it seems this tree might promise a bit more than what is known for ecology. It must be consumed with medical priority in mind, and not in large amounts. Thanks.


----------

